# Venetica Gilden



## Wozer (3. November 2009)

Hallihallo. Ich zock grad ein wenig Venetica und muss mich nun für
 eine der Gilden entscheiden. Mir persönlich sagt am meißten das Netz
 der Maske zu. Allerdings möchte ich einen Nahkämpfer spielen und habe
 das Gefühl, dass ich somit eher dem Orden beitreten sollte. Deren
 Philosophie mag ich aber nicht. Ich habe leider keine Infos bei google
 darüber gefunden, denn meine Frage ist: Kann ich alle Skills
 gildenunabhängig erlernen ? Sprich ist die Gilde nur storytechnisch von
 Relevanz oder auch skilltechnisch ?


----------



## Angeldust (3. November 2009)

Also ich habe beim Netz gespielt und habe gerade für den Nahkampf alle relevanten Skills von diversen Trainern lernen können.

 Kannst du also bedenkenlos machen 

 Außerdem ist die alte mürrische Dame sehr amüsant ^^


----------



## Wozer (3. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Den Googlehits zu Folge hatte ich das auch schon vermutet, aber nicht bestätigt bekommen.
 Jetzt kann ich beruhigt weiterspielen


----------

